# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010 - I Exhibición Internacional de Soluciones Agrícolas y Agroindustriales (11, 12 y 13 agosto 2010)

## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

*HEFE utilizará la primera edición de TECNOAGRO 2010, para presentar en Latinoamérica sus productos MASS.*  Durante la primera edición de TECNOAGRO 2010 HEFE presentará para toda Latinoamérica su nueva gama de productos MASS, productos de biotecnológicos 100% que sirven para aumentar cosecha, mejorar la calidad de los frutos, y aumentar el contenido de azucares "BRIX" en definitiva más rentabilidad para el agricultor. El producto contiene FITOHORMONAS, AMINOACIDOS, VITAMINAS, CAROTENOS etc. Todos estos componentes son procedentes de frutos, y plantas.   Con una experiencia en agricultura de 25 años, *HEFE está ofertando más de 70 formulaciones para diferentes tipos de cultivos, como por ejemplo: OLIVO, HORTALIZA, CÍTRICOS, MAÍZ, TRIGO.*  *HEFE* Está certificada como empresa ecológica por ECCOCERT bajo normativa Europea, y Estadounidense, en fase está la certificación Jas. Ésta última es el Organismo de Certificación Ecológica de Japón.   En breve los productos de HEFE se empezarán a comercializar en _Chile, Ecuador y Perú._ Dentro de nuestros proyectos de internacionalización, está la participación en la I Exhibición TECNOAGRO en Perú, donde los productores peruanos podrán conocer las bondades que nuestros productos ofrecen.  Para más información visitar www.ecofertilizer.net Temas similares: II Feria Internacional de Tecnologias Agroindustriales y Agrícolas TECNOAGRO PERU 2011 SIUVA 2010: 11vo Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (14 y 15 de Setiembre, 2010) Expo Perú Ecuador 2010 (Quito y Guayaquil) Del 24 al 25 de marzo de 2010 TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010 - I Exhibición Internacional de Soluciones Agrícolas y Agroindustriales (11, 12 y 13 agosto 2010) Spot Tecnoagro Perú 2010

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

*Por primera vez el Perú será sede del evento más importante especializado en Agro-Tecnología “TECNOAGRO 2010”*  *La primera muestra peruana de agro tecnología se realizará del 11 al 13 de agosto, congregará más de 150 empresas nacionales e internacionales quienes expondrán las últimas tendencias agrícolas, y se espera la concurrencia de más de 4000 productores quienes están en la  búsqueda de innovadoras soluciones, para así volverse mas competitivas tanto en el mercado peruano como hacia el exterior.*  Con el ánimo de potenciar el crecimiento de la industria agro exportadora peruana, la empresa nacional Target Comunicaciones S.A.C. anunció la realización de *TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010* “I Exhibición Internacional de Soluciones Agrícolas y Agroindustriales”*,* evento especializado que se realiza por primera vez en nuestro país, la cual congregará a más de 150 empresas proveedoras de diversas partes del mundo quienes presentarán la mas moderna tecnología durante los días 11, 12 y 13 de agosto 2010, en las instalaciones de la Fortaleza Real Felipe, en el Callao – Perú.   Lo más importante de *TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010*, es que dentro de las diversas actividades de las organizadas en esta feria los empresarios y productores podrán interactuar para conocer las nuevas tendencias, lo último en equipos, insumos, maquinaria, suministros y servicios necesarios para complementar o perfeccionar su eficiencia y productividad en las diversas áreas en las que se desarrollan, para así fortalecer su competitividad y generar mayor rentabilidad dentro del mercado nacional e internacional.   Esta iniciativa adoptada por la empresa privada de capitales peruanos, obedece a los positivos márgenes de crecimiento obtenidos por la agroindustria, que en los últimos años ha registrado tasas por encima del 20 y 25%, sobrepasando lo estimado. Basta con mencionar que solo en el 2008 el valor de las exportaciones superó los US$ 1,000 millones.  Cabe mencionar que la exhibición brindará en paralelo la realización de una serie de conferencias de carácter tecnológico el I CONGRESO INTERNACIONAL DE AGRO-TECNOLOGIA con temas ligados a las últimas tendencias e innovaciones en equipos agrícolas, orientados a conocer, actualizar, analizar, discutir y absolver dudas, que ayudarán a mejorar los diversos procesos de producción.  Para mayor información: www.targetcomunicaciones.com.pe/tecnoagro

----------


## GUSTAVO MERINO RUIZ

BUENAS TARDES QUISIERA SABER EN VISTA QUE NO VEO DICHAS INDICACIONES EN UN LUGAR VISIBLE CUALES SERIAN LOS COSTOS O REQUISITOS PARA LA ASISTENCIA A TAN MAGNO EVENTO AGROTECNOLOGICO AL CUAL ESTARIA INTERESADO EN PARTICIPAR SOY UN ESTUDIANTE DE LOS ULTIMSO CICLOS DE AGRONOMIA´DE LA UNALM POR ELLO MI INTERES 
ATTE  GUSTAVO MERINO RUIZ gustavomerino_09@hotmail.com

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

Estimado Gustavo, para asistir a TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010, solo debes  *INSCRIBIRTE CON ANTICIPACIÓN COMO VISITANTE POR INTERNET E INGRESARÁS SIN COSTO Y PARTICIPARÁS DE IMPORTANTES SORTEOS, * ASÍ COMO PODER CONTACTARTE CON LA MEJOR TECNOLOGIA QUE SE DARÁ MUESTRA EN ESTA PRIMERA FERIA PARA EL AGRO.   TU REGISTRO LO PUEDES HACER DIRECTAMENTE EN www.targetcomunicaciones.com.pe/tecnoagro  *COSTO GENERAL DE INGRESO S/. 10.00 NUEVOS SOLES*  Prensa Target Comunicaciones S.A.C.

----------


## GUSTAVO MERINO RUIZ

Buenas tardes señores de target comunicaciones debido a la repsuesta que me brindaron ingrese a la pagina de inscripcion de tan magno evento pero tengo uan duda con respecto a lso campso que se  llenan para poder ser inscrito en lo que se trata de empresa a la que pertenece en este momento yo soy un estudiante de agronomia de la unalm trabajo en el ministerio de agricultura no se si habra  algun tipo de inconveniente con eso pues  ssaber si necesariamente necesito estar en una empresa agraria para poder ingresar solamente
atte  
gustavo merino ruiz
990190699

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

Hola Gustavo, en el campo de empresa del registro debes poner el lugar donde laboras, en tu caso Ministerio de Agricultura, asi mismo todos los datos exacto, ya que es muy importante.
Haz de conocimeinto a todos tus colegas sobre TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010, para que realizen su registro con anticipación e ingresen libre sin costo a la exhibición, además de participar de los sorteos brindados por la organización y nuestros auspiciadores.

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

*REVISTA INTERNACIONAL PERUANA AGROENFOQUE PATROCINA TECNOAGRO 2010*  Como parte de las coordinaciones previas a TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010, la comisión organizadora tiene el agrado de comunicar la unión estratégica con el principal medio de comunicación escrito del sector: Revista AGROENFOQUE, quien será patrocinadora oficial del evento, realizando una amplia difusión a nivel nacional e internacional.  Desde hace seis años, la revista AGRO ENFOQUE es vista por todo el mundo gracias a que integra el directorio del GRUPO EBSCO de USA, y desde hace cuatro años, el directorio OCEANO de Barcelona, las dos más grandes editoriales del mundo, lo cual permite que esta revista sea traducida a todos los idiomas del mundo, incluyendo su versión virtual.   La revista AGRO ENFOQUE nació el 21 de Noviembre de 1985 y este año conmemora sus Bodas de Plata. Desde su aparición, hasta la fecha, ha obtenido diversos logros nacionales e internacionales como haber obtenido la Medalla de Oro FAO-CERES (uno de las distinciones internacionales más importantes relacionadas a la agricultura), el Primer Lugar en Periodismo Agrario en Madrid 1992 y la universidad ESAN la califica como "La Primera Revista Técnica, seria y Cultural del Perú".  _Prensa Target Comunicaciones S.A.C_

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

*UN NUEVO PATROCINIO DE LUJO: FERREYROS SE UNE A TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010*   La empresa transnacional *Ferreyros*, con más de 30 años de trayectoria impulsando el desarrollo de la agricultura en el Perú, se une a *TECNOAGRO 2010* como patrocinador oficial del evento, próximo a realizarse en el mes de agosto. Esta alianza estratégica otorga el respaldo a *TECNOAGRO 2010* de la corporación más grande y reconocida de tecnología agrícola y agroindustrial del rubro en nuestro país.   Hoy, en una época en la que el crecimiento sostenido de la agricultura impulsa sólidamente la mecanización de esta actividad, *Ferreyros* aporta soluciones integrales para cada una de las necesidades del sector, con un amplio abanico de equipos reconocidos por su máxima productividad, los cuales serán presentados en la exhibición *TECNOAGRO 2010* junto con información exclusiva de las más reciente tecnología enfocada para el uso de los productores agrícolas.   El portafolio de *Ferreyros* incluye una amplia gama de tractores; implementos para diversas labores agrícolas; fumigadoras autopropulsadas y fumigadoras pulverizadoras. Así mismo, como parte de su portafolio para la actividad agroindustrial, *Ferreyros* ofrece máquinas para el procesamiento de arroz, silos, secadoras y seleccionadoras electrónicas de granos.   Ferreyros pensando en la gran convocatoria que tendrá esta I Exhibición y satisfaciendo a sus clientes, realizará durante los dos primeros días del evento un sorteo, donde se ofrecerá premios sorpresa entre todos los visitantes. Esta actividad complementaria denominada AGROSORTEO se llevará a cabo en la zona de actividades sociales de 6 a 7 pm.  Prensa: Target Comunicaciones S.A.C.

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

*TDM - Proveedor de Geomembranas de Polietileno de la más alta calidad se suma a TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010*  La empresa peruana TDM (Tecnología de Materiales) propone a los empresarios del sector agrícola la utilización de geomembranas de polietileno de la más alta calidad, debido a que es el material de contención más usado a nivel mundial por ser resistente a los agentes contaminadores de agua y suelo.  Dedicados, a la comercialización, instalación y asistencia técnica de productos de ingeniería, utilizados principalmente en obras de defensas ribereñas, conservación y mejoramiento de suelos, pavimentación, control de erosión, estabilidad de taludes, impermeabilización, tratamiento de agua, drenaje y sub-drenaje y canalizaciones.  Cabe mencionar que TDM del 11 al 13 de agosto del presente año, estará exhibiendo sus principales productos, entre ellos geomembranas de HDPE, LDPE, PVC y EPDM, así como tuberías de HDPE corrugadas, en la I Exhibición Internacional de Soluciones Agrícolas y Agroindustriales.  A su vez, TDM visualiza en TECNOAGRO 2010 una buena oportunidad para lograr un contacto más cercano con los empresarios agrícolas, brindándole las nuevas soluciones tecnológicas para mejorar el desarrollo y la calidad de su producción.  _Prensa Target Comunicaciones S.A.C._

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

*Con paso firme hacia un nuevo escenario agrícola: TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010*  Luego de largas sesiones de trabajo podemos afirmar que los avances en la organización de TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010, siguen dando buenos frutos. Tanto es así, que una de las grandes firmas relacionadas al sector agroindustrial, la conocida transnacional Ferreyros se ha unido recientemente a la exhibición como patrocinadora oficial del evento, otorgando así a la exhibición un mayor realce debido al prestigio y trayectoria que posee esta corporación. Así también, la revista agrícola Agroenfoque, medio exclusivo traducido a todos los idiomas del mundo, también se une al evento como patrocinador oficial otorgando -por su poder de difusión- una cobertura internacional.  De igual forma, la exhibición cuenta con el auspicio de 24 empresas relacionadas al rubro agrícola, las cuales se constituyen como líderes del sector debido a que son referentes en diversas áreas como: la tecnología agrícola, la investigación química, la investigación genética, el transporte de productos y la agroexportación. En este sentido nuestros auspiciadores darán un respaldo idóneo y correspondiente a la altura del evento.  Con respecto a la promoción y difusión, la organización ha firmado convenios especiales con los mejores medios escritos nacionales e internacionales, los cuales se encuentran realizando una fuerte promoción a través de la revista 2000 Agro de México, New AG International de Chile y El Agro de Ecuador. De la misma forma, en el área local, revistas representativas del sector como Exportar e Industria al día difunden continuamente información sobre la exhibición. Así también los portales Web Agroforum y Agrototal levantan novedades del evento en sus foros interactivos.   Como parte de la estrategia de convocatoria, la comisión organizadora estará viajando a ferias de diversos países para realizar la difusión correspondiente, siendo Argentina el primer destino de agenda. En estos viajes, se realizarán contactos con diversos proveedores extranjeros, con el fin de introducir al Perú información sobre tecnología de ultima generación, ya que desde un inicio decidimos apostar por el desarrollo del sector agrícola en nuestro país y lograr que las empresas peruanas sean más competitivas.   Por otro lado, en el I CONGRESO INTERNACIONAL DE AGRO-TECNOLOGIA - ciclo de conferencias que se dará en paralelo a la exhibición- ya se tienen confirmados a diversos expositores, nacionales e internacionales, representando a empresas de, Chile, España, Israel, con temas como: La utilización de la tecnología GPS para mejorar el rendimiento agrícola o Las mejores soluciones tecnológicas móviles para el empresariado agroindustrial.   A un poco más de 6 meses para que se lleve acabo TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010 podemos informar que el 50% de las áreas destinadas a los exhibidores ya se encuentran cubiertas. Sin embargo los visitantes todavía pueden inscribirse a través de nuestra página Web http://www.targetcomunicaciones.com.pe/tecnoagro

----------


## GUSTAVO MERINO RUIZ

Buenas tardes
un saludo a los amigos organizadores de tan magno evento como es el tecnoagro queria que me puedna confirmar si ya me encuentro inscrito pue slo realize por internet peor no recibi ningun tipo de confirmacion espeor que lo puedan hacer o en todo caso inscribirme directamente 
gustavo merino ruiz
dni 44989574
cel 990190699
jr nazca 267 jesus maria
estudiante agronomia de la unalm realizando practicas pre profesionales en el ministerio de agricultura

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

Buenas Tardes: 
Su solicitud ya ha sido procesada en el transcurso de los dias recibirá un correo electrónico con la confirmación de tú inscripción. 
Atentamente 
TECNOAGRO 2010

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

*Netafim presentará alternativas para un mejor consumo de nuestros recursos naturales*  Netafim, experto mundial en soluciones integrales para la agricultura presentará en TECNOAGRO 2010 sus principales productos que buscan ofrecer a sus clientes la habilidad de crecer mas con menos; pues desde los inicios de la empresa se comprometieron a lograr resultados realistas, duraderos y sustentables.  Exponiendo sus tres divisiones de negocios; en primer lugar la división de riego con productos que buscan promover una mejor orientación del agua en la agricultura mediante soluciones tecnológicas avanzadas. En segundo lugar sus productos de invernaderos hechos para todo tipo de condiciones de clima y cultivo con innovación tecnológica para maximizar los resultados. El tercer producto es bioenergía mediante la producción de cultivos para energía renovable asegurando así cantidades confiables, abastecimiento oportuno y alta calidad de cultivos mediante mínimos costos de producción y los riesgos implicados.   Prensa Target Comunicaciones S.A.C.

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

*Ingeniería especializada en productos de aguas y efluentes nos presentará Spena Ambientales*   *S*pena es una empresa de ingeniería especializado en proyectos de aguas y efluentes con la aplicación de sistemas de aeración, flotación DAF, rejas mecánicas, floculación en línea, control de olores por biofiltración en diseños desde lagunas aireadas, lodos activados, tratamientos físico - químicos y separación mecánica así como Generación de Hipoclorito in Situ.  Este año veremos en TECNOAGRO 2010 su área de Plásticos que cuenta con equipos para soldadura de tubería de polietileno por platos calefactores y unión de membranas por extrusión; además de cuna caliente - wedge para sus proyectos de impermeabilización tanto en PVC como en HDPE.

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

*Wenco, empresa líder en la industria chilena del plástico, traerá novedades sobre materiales para la agroexportación.*   _Wenco_, la empresa líder en la industria chilena del plástico, se une al equipo de exhibidores que estará en TECNOAGRO PERU 2010. Fundada en 1954, esta empresa fabrica productos que son utilizados en sectores tan diversos como el minero, forestal, agrícola, pesquero, agroindustrial, químico y el exportador. Sin embargo, ha podido lograr una destacada trayectoria gracias a la innovación de productos que le ha permitido ganar el liderazgo en el mercado agroindustrial en países como *Argentina, Perú, Brasil, Colombia, Bolivia, Uruguay, República Dominicana, México, Estados Unidos y Australia, entre otros.*  En TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010, Wenco presentará las cajas _Bins_, especiales para la exportación de fruta, cajas agrícolas e industriales. Así también, expondrán información sobre la maquinaria más moderna de América Latina, entres los que destacan los Controles Automáticos de Transporte y Alimentación de Materias Primas,Robots de Extracción de Productos, Máquinas con hasta 6000 toneladas de Fuerza de Cierre, Sistemas de Embalaje Termocontraíble, etc.   Como detalle importante, debemos destacar que _Wenco_ se compromete con el medio ambiente a través de su filial, _Greenplast_, dedicada al reciclaje de plástico. De esta forma, comprometidos con el medio ambiente y con la responsabilidad social de cada uno de sus clientes, _Greenplast_ contraentrega con la recepción del material a reciclar, un certificado de uso final del producto que garantiza la destrucción y reutilización del material adquirido en nuevos procesos de inyección de plásticos, cerrando el ciclo de reciclaje sustentable.

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

*GPS calculador de parámetros para el proceso agrícola será presentado por Swiss-Corp AG en TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010*   Swiss-Corp AG, empresa peruana con más de 8 años de experiencia en el rubro de la importación de equipos electrónicos y de sistemas de bombeo para diferentes mercados a nivel nacional, presentará en TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010 su principal producto: el GPS Navegador GARMIN, un dispositivo que ayudará al correcto cálculo de muchos parámetros del proceso agrícola, ayudando a reducir costos y mejorar el control sobre los cultivos.  El GPS Navegador GARMIN, impactará profundamente en la tecnificación fácil de los productores relacionados a la agricultura, convirtiéndolo en una herramienta fundamental para el trabajo de campo. De esta forma TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010 permitirá llegar a los productores agrícolas dándoles a conocer los beneficios de la tecnología GPS en el control de sus cultivos, mostrando las virtudes y beneficios que ofrecen los productos de Swiss-Corp AG.  Así también la firma exhibirá y dará información sobre los equipos de bombeo de la marca FLOJET, especializados en operaciones agrícolas.  _(Prensa Target Comunicaciones)_

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

*FACILITANDO LA EXPORTACION AGRÍCOLA: EMBALAJES ESTÁNDAR PRESENTARÁ NUEVOS Y MEJORADOS ENVASES DE MADERA EN TECNOAGRO PERU 2010*
Con 20 años en el rubro de de los embalajes de madera para la exportación, _Embalajes Standard_, formará parte también de TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010. Siendo actualmente la compañía líder en el rubro, esta empresa chilena fue creada con el objetivo de dar servicio a los agroexportadores del sector hortofrutícola y agroindustrial, entregando envases de madera que cumplen todas las normas internacionales para las exportaciones. . Uno de los productos de embalaje más utilizados en todo tipo de traslado y que será presentado en TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010 son las _Parihuelas de pino insigne_, modelos que cumplen los más altos estándares de calidad en cuanto a resistencia estructural y contenidos de humedad se refiere, ya que son secados en cámaras de horno. Estos, pueden ser exportados a todo el mundo debido a que cumplen los requerimientos de la norma internacional de la FAO, NIMF Nº 15 (Madera Certificadas bajo Norma internacional NIMF-15). Así también, serán presentadas _Cajas de madera_ _especializadas_, que se encuentran destinadas a la exportación de fruta fresca (uva). Destacando envases para uvas, mangos, peras, carozos, kiwis, cebollas, clementinas entre otros.   Cabe resaltar que _Embalajes Standard_ posee una sede en Sullana  Perú con el objetivo de posicionarse en nuestro país. Ha ingresado al rubro de la uva y mango teniendo como clientes a las 7 más importantes exportadoras nacionales, desarrollando e innovando con nuevas especies (pino radiata), la cual forma parte de la madera comercial de bosques envejecidos, otra razón que hace más competitiva a dicha empresa, puesto que se ocupan de maderas de la selva (nativa) ayudando a la conservación del bosque nativo.

----------


## GUSTAVO MERINO RUIZ

Buenas tardes 
a los señores organizadores de tan magno evento les deseo realizar la consulta si aun hay posibilidad para que algunos de mis compañeros de estudios de la universidad agraria la molina puedan inscribirse para asistir tal cual lo hice yo semanas atras de pasada si pueden confirmar mi inscripcion o si tengo algun pago que realizar 
espero su respuesta  
atte 
gustavo merino ruiz 
dni 44989574

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

Taget Comunicaciones S.A.C. tiene el agrado de para informarle que el Comité Organizador de la Feria TECNOAGRO PERU 2010, ha iniciado su campaña de difusión a nivel nacional, gracias al apoyo de las empresas Mahindra y Swiss Corp.   En esta campaña de difusión se entregarán boletines con información general del evento; así como, la publicidad respectiva a todos los Gremios, Juntas de Usuarios, Asociaciones, Comités, Direcciones Regionales, Agencias agrarias y productores agrícolas y agroindustriales de todas las regiones del país; con el objetivo de garantizar las asistencias al evento de todas las personas involucradas en el agro.  La organización agradece de antemano la atención al presente comunicado.

----------


## Erik Castillo

Buenas Noches,  
Quisiera saber si la presentacion de sus productos lo van a realizar en ICAen algun momento y si es que es necesario organizar algun empadronamientos para los miembors de Agroforum y asi puedan asistir a esta presentacion, ya que aca constantemente a las personas que trabajamos en empresas agricolas y afines nos estan invitando a este tipo de enventos. 
Por lo que podido leer esta interesante el tema, ojala se pueda realizar un envento de estos en Ica. 
Saludos.

----------


## GUSTAVO MERINO RUIZ

Buenos dias
una consulta a los organizadores de este importante evento tengo dos compañeros que estan tambien interesados en asistir yo
ya me encuentro inscrito desde hace varias semanas la consulta es saber si ellos aun se pueden inscribir y lo segundo seria que
los 3 incluyendome estamos por motivos laborales de viaje y llegariamos probablemente el miercoles en la tarde o jueves en la mañana
e ir inmediatamente al real felipe para no perdernos ni un detalle confirmenos si habria algun inconveniente
gustavo merino ruiz dni 44989574

----------


## Erik Castillo

Buenas Tardes, 
Srs. Tecnoagro escribo para poder inscribirme en la presentacion que realizaran en este mes de agosto. 
y mi consulta es si puedo inscribir a mas personas y si tiene algun costo.  
Erik Castillo Del Carpio
DNI 45438660
cel 998381035 
estudiante agronomia de la Universidad San Luis Gonzaga de Ica, Actualmente laborando en la empresa Agricola Riachuelo S.A.C

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

A todos los interesados, les comunicamos que estaremos presentes los días 11, 12 y 13 en la Feria Tecnoagro2010 para resolver sus dudas y conversar un poco acerca de este nuevo concepto de portal electrónico enfocado al sector agropecuario nacional. 
Si desean saber un poco más acerca del funcionmiento del foro, y las ventajas que ofrece este sistema para intercambiar información técnica, comercial, o simplemente de opinión, no dejen de visitar nuestro stand. 
Además, les comento que AgroFórum.pe estará publicando en tiempo real las novedades de este importante evento para que puedan estar enterados desde la comodidad de su hogar y oficina. Y como siempre, ya saben que si tiene alguna duda sobre el evento mismo, me pueden responder en este tema para aclarar sus dudas. 
Esperamos poder conocer personalmente a algunos de nuestros usuarios, así que los estaremos esperando con la esperanza de hacer crecer aún más esta nueva comunidad virtual. 
AgroFórum.pe... ¡Tu agro-herramienta virtual!

----------


## Jorota

Estuve presente en TECNOAGRO, muy bien montada la Feria, hace mucho tiempo que el Perú requería este tipo de eventos en el agro, los cuales deben repetirse con frecuencia. El Perú esta descubriendo que es un País Agrario, pero aun hay muchos que resisten a aceptarlo, y a aceptar que es el camino de mayor viabilidad y sostenibilidad para el desarrollo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Bueno, como sabrán; yo estuve presente como exhibidor en la feria y a mí también me pareció muy bien montada y organizada. Tuve un pequeño-gran inconveniente que no me permitió estar presente el jueves para mostrar las bondades del foro -por cosas que ya son costumbre en Lima y las demás ciudades prósperas del Perú- pero de todas formas considero que fue un lugar ideal para mostrar las ventajas de utilizar AgroFórum.pe. 
Como les comentaba a quienes se acercaban, el foro tiene recién un año y medio de vida; y la idea es que con los años la comunidad sea cada vez mayor y más grande en número de usuarios interesados en intercambiar información sin necesidad de trasladarse. De esta manera, ustedes pueden intercambiar información con gente capacitada en distintos temas, desde cualquier zona del país o el mundo que cuente con una conexión a Internet.  
En ese sentido, recomiendo a todos los pequeños agricultores del país que no cuenten con una conexión a Internet, que hagan el esfuerzo -dentro de sus posiblidades- para contar con una; ya que Internet es una herramienta de comunicación y ventas vital en el mundo globalizado de hoy en día. 
Y si a esa tecnolgía le agregan las bondades de un plataforma como AgroFórum.pe, estoy seguro que podrán obtener mejores resultados en sus respectivos cultivos y en la venta de su producto final. 
Felicitaciones a Target Comunicaciones por este evento, y estamos seguros que el próxima año será aún mejor.  :Wink:  
Finalmente, agradecer a todas las personas que se mostraron interesadas en el proyecto y que se acercaron para escucharme y hacerme sus consultas sobre el portal. A todos ellos, muchísimas gracias y espero verlos participando activamente en AgroFórum.pe... ¡Tu agro-herramienta virtual!

----------

